# 3.5" Internal Bay SDCard Reader Support (Akasa)?



## JAW (Apr 28, 2020)

Looking to replace my unused 3.5" floppy drive with an Akasa sd card reader type device, I think they plug into the internal motherboard USB header. Will it be seen as a generic masss storage device, or does FreeBSD need a specific driver? Anyone had success with one of these?

e.g. 
https://www.scan.co.uk/products/aka...d-uhs-ii-cards-35-internal-usb-30-connector-b

Thanks,
James


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 29, 2020)

Not that specific one, but various USB-to- (SD card, CF card, IDE disk, ...), and they all seem to work. I think they all more or less take whatever interface the device has and turn it into the USB block storage (umass) protocol. No driver required.


----------

